# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق للغيبة

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] احكام محكمة النقض في الطلاق للغيبة 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


طلاق للغيبة
=================================
الطعن رقم 0013 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 247 
بتاريخ 20-01-1981
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد المادة 13 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية أن المشرع جعل المناط فى وجوب إمهال الزوج الغائب فترة من الزمن مع إعذاره ، هو إمكانية وصول الرسائل إليه ، إلا أنه لم يحدد وسيلة إعلانه بما يقرره القاضى فى هذا الشأن . و إذ كانت مدة الإمهال المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة ليست من قبيل مواعيد المرافعات التى يتعين مراعاتها عند القيام بالإجراء المطلوب ، و إنما هى مجرد مهلة يقصد بها حث الزوج الغائب على العودة للإقامة مع زوجته أو نقلها إليه بجهة إقامته بحيث إذا فعل ذلك بعد إنقضاء المهلة أو فى أى مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى إنتفى موجب التطليق ، فإنه يكفى لتحقق شرط الإمهال و الإعذار فى حق الزوج الغائب أن يصل إلى علمه ما يقرره القاضى فى هذا الشأن . لما كان ذلك ، و كان البين من مدونات الحكم الإبتدائى المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه أن الطاعن مثل بوكيل عنه بالجلسة المحددة بقرار الإمهال و الإعذار المعلن إليه بما يقطع بعلمه به ، فإنه لا محل لما ينعى به على إجراءات إعلانه بهذا القرار و يكون النعى بهذا السبب على غير أساس . 

( الطعن رقم 13 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1981/1/20 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0045 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 398 
بتاريخ 12-03-1985
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
ما أوجبه المشرع فى المادة 13 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 من إعذار القاضى إلى الزوج الغائب طبقاً للشروط و الأوضاع المبينة فيها إنما يكون فى حالة دعوى الزوجة بطلب تطليقها عليه لتضررها من غيبته عنها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه طبقاً لنص المادة 12 من ذلك المرسوم بقانون . و لما كانت المطعون عليها قد إستندت فى دعواها إلى نص المادة السادسة منه و طلبت تطليقها على الطاعن لتضررها من هجره لها ، و كان الثابت بالأوراق أن الطاعن لم يدع أمام المحكمة الموضوع بأن مرد هذا الهجر غيبته عنها فى بلد آخر غير الذى تقيم فيه ، فإن ما يثيره من ذلك بسبب النعى يكون دفاعاً قائماً على واقع ... لا تقبل منه إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0078 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 872 بتاريخ 25-11-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
يدل نص المادة 12 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 على أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إاذا أدعت على زوجها غيابه عنها سنة فأكثر ، و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذا الضرر و الطلقة هنا بائنة لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط لذلك توافر أمرين : أولهما أن تكون غيبة الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة . و الثانى أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول ، و تقدير العذر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0078 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 872 
بتاريخ 25-11-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر برفض دعوى الطاعنة بطلب التطليق للغيبة طبقاً للمادة 12 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ، و كانت هذه المادة لم تشترط عرض الصلح على الطرفين فإن التحدى فى سبب النعى بما أوجبته المادة السادسة من القانون المذكور من عرض الصلح يكون فى غير محله .

( الطعن رقم 78 لسنة 53 ق ، جلسة 1986/11/25 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0018 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 432 
بتاريخ 15-04-1986
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 1 
لما كان النص فى المادة 12 من القانون 25 لسنة 1929 على أنه " إذا غاب الزوج سنة فأكثر بلا عذر مقبول جاز لزوجته أن تطلب إلى القاضى تطليقها بائناً إذا تضررت من بعده عنها و لو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه " يدل على أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إذا أدعت على زوجها غيابه عنها سنة فأكثر و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذا الضرر ، و الطلقة هنا بائنة لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط ذلك توافر أمرين أولهما أن تكون غيبة الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلد آخر غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة ، أما إذا كان يقطنان بلداً واحداً و ترك الزوج زوجته فيعتبر ذلك منه هجراً بها يجيز التطليق وفق المادة السادسة من القانون ، و الثانى أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول ، و تقدير العذر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً .

( الطعن رقم 18 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 1986/4/15 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0097 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 163 
بتاريخ 26-01-1988
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
نص المادة 12 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 يدل على أن المشرع أجاز للزوجة إذا ما إدعت على زوجها غيابه عنها سنة فأكثر ، و تضررت فعلاً من بعده عنها هذه المدة الطويلة أن تطلب الطلاق بسبب هذا الضرر و الطلقة هنا بائنه لأن سببها الضرر فكانت كالفرقة بسبب مضارة الزوج ، و شرط ذلك توافر أمرين : أولهما أن تكون غيبة الزوج المدة المشار إليها فى بلدة غير البلد الذى تقيم فيه الزوجة . و الثانى : أن تكون غيبة الزوج بغير عذر مقبول . و تقدير الضرر أمر متروك لقاضى الموضوع طالما كان إستخلاصه سائغاً . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0026 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 152 
بتاريخ 16-01-1990
الموضوع : احوال شخصية للمسلمين 
الموضوع الفرعي : طلاق للغيبة 
فقرة رقم : 2 
النص فى المادة 13 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية على أنه " إذا أمكن وصول الرسائل إلى الغائب ضرب القاضى أجلاً 
و أعذر إليه بأنه يطلقها عليه إن لم يحضر للإقامة معها أو ينقلها إليه أو يطلقها فإذا إنقضى الأجل و لم يفعل و لم يبد عذراً مقبولاً فرق القاضى بينهما بتطليقة بائنة " يدل على أن المشرع أوجب على القاضى أن يضرب أجلاً للزوج الغائب - إذا أمكن وصول الرسائل إليه - و يكتب له يعذره بأنه يطلق زوجته عليه إن لم يحضر للإقامة معها أو بنقلها إليه أو يطلقها و هذا الإعذار قصد به - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - حث الزوج الغائب على العودة للإقامة مع زوجته أو ينقلها إليه لجهة إقامته . بحيث إذ إختار أحد هذه الخيارات الثلاث إنتفى موجب التطليق - أى لا طلاق عليه من القاضى .[/align]

----------

